# Summer trade: Photo time! Let's see 'em!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm ready for a warm weather slingshot trade, how about y'all?


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Sounds like fun.

Sign me up please.

Clint


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds great


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jihaaaa I am in


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd be down for a trade, fo shizzle!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm in too!


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Me three!!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Let's do this!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

My first trade! I'm in!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

BROOKS said:


> My first trade! I'm in!


 sure it won't be your last.


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

Quick question about these trades. Does the slingshot have to be made by the person in the trade. I have several slings to trade from other makers, but I don't think anyone would want the slings I have made. Thanks. 
Milo


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Tacnak said:


> Quick question about these trades. Does the slingshot have to be made by the person in the trade. I have several slings to trade from other makers, but I don't think anyone would want the slings I have made. Thanks.
> Milo


Anything you feel good about trading and are willing to part with!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll second what Byudzai said. Some people trade leather or paracord stuff. Some trade stuff they purchase from vendors. As long as it's cool and everyone is happy then it's a good trade. Sometimes you never know, you're trade partner may have been looking for exactly what you are willing to trade. That's when it's a great trade. 
Give it a go you may be surprised at the reaction. And don't be afraid to ask if what you have to offer is desirable.
Just my opinion. 
Clint.


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

Sounds good. I'm in.

Milo


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in too.


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm in. Sounds like it will be a great time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

So far we have:

Barky Bow
shew97
leon13
devils son in law
you'llshootyoureyeout
joe_mcdogwad
fred45
Arnisador78
BROOKS
Tacnak
GoodShot
ghost0311/8541
Bali-flipper32
lunsasling


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

You can add me to the list.
What is the format?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Onyx said:


> You can add me to the list.
> What is the format?


I'd love to do a "secret santa" and only know who you're sending a package to, not who's sending one to you, but I think it makes more sense to pull names and announce pairs when the time comes. Allows people to discuss preferences etc.


----------



## OkBill (May 26, 2015)

I'm still a newb on here, but I've done trades on pen turning forums and Native American flute forums... I love trades!!! they are a blast... put me in if I qualify please.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

OkBill said:


> I'm still a newb on here, but I've done trades on pen turning forums and Native American flute forums... I love trades!!! they are a blast... put me in if I qualify please.


That's so cool, my wife wants me to make here a Native American flute! I'm going to start playing around with that soon.


----------



## OkBill (May 26, 2015)

I wanted one really bad about 10 years ago, but didn't want to pay the prices... like about anything these days, you get on the interwebs and can find more than you ever needed to know. Since then, I've made over two dozen of them... gifted a number of them, sold a few, have a stash in the shop... since I am a card carrying Creek Indian, I can label mine as "Native American"... ironically, the Creek tribe does not have a flute history.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

If you can still add me to the List i got some ideas in mind


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

You bet man, you're in. I'm going to leave it open for a little while; I have a knack for showing up too late to get in on trades, so I want to make sure everyone who wants in has a chance to see the thread.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I love a good group trade. Totally in.


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Sign me up wooo


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Only things I'm interested in would be the frames LOL


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in too. It's a while since I participated in a trade


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm in like Donkey Kong! Just don't hook me up with Doug, I'd have to send him a samurai sword and a pair of night vision goggles just to compare with one of his cattys.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Just for clarification I'm not in. Trying to sell our house here and make the move to Mexico. Way too much on the go and I'd feel terrible if I fell behind on making one for someone and not be able to deliver on time. I was just referring to the girls when I said "frames". grin


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I want to join in but am somewhat afraid of international shipping prices. Anyone have a general idea on the price of shipping of a slingshot from New York to Europe? Just a general price, no specefied country.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey arber I'm in the UK and I've had parcels delivered with prices that vary from $8 to $25. It all depends on weight and weather you use first class tracked. 
I can give you a few hints that were given to me to keep the costs down, like how much it's worth etc. If you say it's worth a lot you get hit with insurance and export tax etc etc so on your declaration state that. 
1) it's a gift. 
2) it's a wooden toy 
3) it's not worth more than $15. (even if it's worth hundreds)

Those three things usually keep costs quite low. 
Hope this helps bud.
Clint


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Clint that's the post office mantra


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Clint that's the post office mantra


Hahahaha that is exactly what I always say at the post and they are words given to me by you my slingshot big brother so many trades ago. 
Best post office advice I have ever had. Thanks Fabian.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Hey arber I'm in the UK and I've had parcels delivered with prices that vary from $8 to $25. It all depends on weight and weather you use first class tracked.
> I can give you a few hints that were given to me to keep the costs down, like how much it's worth etc. If you say it's worth a lot you get hit with insurance and export tax etc etc so on your declaration state that.
> 1) it's a gift.
> 2) it's a wooden toy
> ...


Thank you for the response. That being said, I am in


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What day are you matching us up


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I just had a freaking spectacular time at ECST!!! in Pittsburgh for the week. if we've gotten everyone we're gonna get we can pair up. let's just give it a couple more days, that cool?


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Cool by me. The longer it takes the more sign up and as the old adage states "The More the Merrier"


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Byudzai

not sure but it says your messenger is disabled

so ill leave a note here lets make the F8 happen in box me the cost and how i go about remiting it .

thanks

joe .


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Okay, lets leave it for a couple days


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

ill hop in on this on! i like trades!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Put me in please !


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay any last takers? Almost home from Pittsburgh and will do drawing tomorrow.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

ok im in lets give this a go (hope im not too late)


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Okay I guess I will jump in on this band wagon. Count me in.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Me Too!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Count me in too please


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

okay amigos, here is the lineup. LAST CALL TONIGHT if you wanna be in! we got a couple last-minute folks here so i'm glad to have left it open a while.

Barky Bow
shew97
leon13
devils son in law
you'llshootyoureyeout
joe_mcdogwad
fred45
Arnisador78
BROOKS
Tacnak
GoodShot
ghost0311/8541
Bali-flipper32
lunsasling
Onyx
OkBill
SlingshotBill
TSM
v.d.s
DougDynasty
stej
honorary pie
Arber
squirrel squasher
BCLuxor
wickerman
ChapmanHands
flipgun
youocanthide


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Freakin awesome line up there Byudzai!!!!!

Looking forward to the pairing. If you got kids get them involved and make them draw the pairs hahahaha


----------



## Steve Lynch (Feb 4, 2015)

i am in i have a starship i made love to trade


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi, add me into the pot, hope I'm not too late


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Okey doke here's the lineup. I don't have a printer and the easiest way to randomize the match-up will be to print this and cut it up, so I'll do that at work tomorrow. (Fewwwww more hours left to get in!)

Barky Bow
shew97
leon13
devils son in law
you'llshootyoureyeout
joe_mcdogwad
fred45
Arnisador78
BROOKS
Tacnak
GoodShot
ghost0311/8541
Bali-flipper32
lunsasling
Onyx
OkBill
SlingshotBill
TSM
v.d.s
DougDynasty
stej
honorary pie
Arber
squirrel squasher
BCLuxor
wickerman
ChapmanHands
flipgun
youocanthide

Steve Lynch

MagicTorch100


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Dude your killing me hahhahahaha


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay! So I printed y'all out, sliced up the names, shuffled them a bunch, and then let fate choose which two fluttered down to the table at the same time. Here are the results! We ended up with an even number, so youcanthide will be matched with me.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OK now where do we go from here ?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Pm your partner and get details situated. Have fun. I got you wickerman!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Let's get our pants on! Err- I mean trades. Yeah.. :what:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Byudzai you are the man! I have traded with BC. Before and the man is an absolute star. 
Thanks for organising this Byudzai. 
Much appreciated bud. 
Clint


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Byudzai 

Tacnak - Incoming (well almost, I think you might need to clear your inbox to make a bit of space )


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Is there a ship deadline?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I love the idea of a synchronized shipment time, so we can all show off our loot at about the same time, BUT I know it's hard for some folks to meet a schedule.

That said, if y'all were all in for like a three-week mass shipment time -- July 7th -- I'd be up for it. Thoughts?


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> I love the idea of a synchronized shipment time, so we can all show off our loot at about the same time, BUT I know it's hard for some folks to meet a schedule.That said, if y'all were all in for like a three-week mass shipment time -- July 7th -- I'd be up for it. Thoughts?


I think three weeks is a good time frame.
I am in.
Clint.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

3 weeks to build and ship should be fine.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys. Just a reminder that we have an awesome trade brewing in the background.

Has anyone heard from Goodshot?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> I love the idea of a synchronized shipment time, so we can all show off our loot at about the same time, BUT I know it's hard for some folks to meet a schedule.That said, if y'all were all in for like a three-week mass shipment time -- July 7th -- I'd be up for it. Thoughts?


That is a super cool idea!!! I shipped mine yesterday however.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm just a couple of days away from Go myself.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've had no radio contact from my trade buddy. If anyone fancies filling the breach let me know ????


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

It looks like there is someone with out a partner (youcan'thide). If this is not the case I'd be happy to pick up the slack.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

v.d.s hasn't heard from Goodshot. you guys want to pair up?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> It looks like there is someone with out a partner (youcan'thide). If this is not the case I'd be happy to pick up the slack.


youcan'thide was paired up with me -- forgot to include my own name in the mix.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> v.d.s hasn't heard from Goodshot. you guys want to pair up?


Works for me ????, I'll drop him a PM.


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Am I too late 
Sorry


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey dude,

I think we hadn't heard from another participant either, so vds and magictorch paired up. I can step out and pair you up with youcan'thide if you like.

hope all's well!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey y'all -- tomorrow is July 7th -- if anyone is sitting on a slingshot for the Summer Trade, let's get them fired off!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Woo hoo my parcel is on its way from BC Luxor and I put his parcel in the post this morning so if all goes well we should have touchdown by Wednesday. 
I have really enjoyed this trade so far.

Clint


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:imslow: I kind'o forgot about the mass ship. Arnisador78 has his already and mine should be here PDQ :bonk:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

flipgun said:


> :imslow: I kind'o forgot about the mass ship. Arnisador78 has his already and mine should be here PDQ :bonk:


It's ok... We can wait to post pictures. That's why I haven't done it yet. I really want to though. Flipgun hooked it up. I hope you get yours real soon buddy.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I have mine right now! Tsm really made a naive one! Pics later.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll be firing mine off tomorrow!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I gots mine. When's pic day?


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey all I got mine. BC went way beyond again. 
Can't wait until picture day, this is going to be brilliant. Roll on picture day wwooo hhooo


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm gonna mail mine Monday to England. let's do picture day -- if we can coordinate -- next weekend


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> I'm gonna mail mine Monday to England. let's do picture day -- if we can coordinate -- next weekend


ah man! I was about to up load photos just know, lol. I've had mine for a while now.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> I'm gonna mail mine Monday to England. let's do picture day -- if we can coordinate -- next weekend


I'm cool with that if everyone else is?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm gonna be a few days longer I think. Unless I get some serious time this weekend. But I can quell my curiosy while I look through your pics. just take the photos before the fork dings.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm sorry to jump the gun like this, but I'll be in the woods, floatin' down the bayou by this time tomorrow (no internet out there). So, if you can forgive me, here's what I got from squirrel squasher. Ply and Mahogany and fits like a glove. Well, done, sir!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that's so BA!!! well done squirrel!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm am going to Yellowstone in a week so I am going to hold off untill I can get a cool picture!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Flipgun hooked it up! #1. He sent me a Mr. Magpie design, made from acacia/ zebrano scales. Finished to 400 grit. Coated with Peroba oil, and 6 coats of Truoil. He did an awesome job. # 2 is a little natural he calls wishbone, for obvious reasons, wearing 1632 BB tubes. Pinkie loop and shot finger braced. I shot it immediately. It shoots true. He also sent a bunch extras: super sure pouches, extra length of tube. A bag filled with bb's and 1/4 inch bearings. Oh and a theraband band set with a super sure pouch. I think I got the better end of that trade. I feel blessed to have received such an awesome and thoughtful package. Thanks again Flipgun. It was a pleasure. I owe you something extra. p.s. Both slingers have a pretty cool detail of a bb set into frame for decoration. Love it!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

another picture showing the extra tubing


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Arnisador78 said:


> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1437081709.063368.jpganother picture showing the extra tubing


Dude you got a sweet deal there !!!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Arnisador78 said:
> 
> 
> > ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1437081709.063368.jpganother picture showing the extra tubing
> ...


for sure


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Me and my trade partner decided to post our trade results in a seperate topic. You can see it here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43131-summer-trade-results/#entry536529


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Arnisador78 sent me a couple of mini-style shooters. The first is the "Imp" model made with Mesquite and Cocobol tips secured with pins and top slots. The wood has a lot of great character to it. For a small shooter, it holds very well and the poly finish is very well done.

























The second shooter Albert included was a BB sized "Talon" in yellow HDPE. I will put some 1632's on it and secure it as a side shooter I think.

















He had also included a set of TBB's with an alligator skin pouch. However sisters-in-law happen and she put it somewhere before I got around to making pictures.

Good fun sized shooters! Thank you Sir!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That's a nice piece of mesquite, good trade guys.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Arnisador78 sent me a couple of mini-style shooters. The first is the "Imp" model made with Mesquite and Cocobol tips secured with pins and top slots. The wood has a lot of great character to it. For a small shooter, it holds very well and the poly finish is very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you liked it, thought it was appropriate considering your location


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Any more photos out there? New arrivals?


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey guys I know that I put these pictures on the review that BC Luxor did of my Squidwood but I figured as he sent me more than one shooter you guys wouldn't mind.

This is what I got from my trade partner. Mr Luxor you are more than generous. 
Thank you so much.
I now have the slingshot with the palm swell banded with 5mm Spanish Gum Rubber shooting 1/4 inch steel with magnificent authority .

















































This has been an amazing trade for me. Thanks to BC Luxor for the goodies. Thank you to you Byudzai this was well worth joining and I appreciate your efforts.

Clint


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice little arsenal you got there.


----------

